# All this for a piece of CHEESE!?



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Max and Mojo are super cheese catchers! It sounds like you have a great time with them, I love that!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Today's Mojo's half birthday, so he got LOTS of cheese today! I have a BLAST with them... they are so much fun. Usually Max acts as crazy as Mojo, but when the camera comes out she just likes to smile all calmly. I love how Mojo just goes NUTS in the background when I'm trying to get her to do a trick... "I KNOW HOW TO DO IT, MA... I KNOW! I KNOW! WATCH ME! I CAN DO IT!! LOOK AT THIS TRICK!"


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is SO cute! Love the nap phase. And poor Max, just sits there being cute and well behaved. Well, she's cute enough for both of them.

They must be a lot of FUN!!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh they are sooo cute.

The nap-wakeup trick is awesome


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a great video!  I love your boys! And I just love the 'take a nap!' trick!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww they are so cute!! Dude, I'm a cheeseaholic too, so I understand where they're comin from


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

They're cute! Love Mojo's enthusiasm! You're lucky that he's so motivated by food and eager to eat.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww thanks everyone! I love cheese too, but have no problem sharing it with my bebes. They are both VERY food motivated LOL. Maxie doesn't know any tricks, except sit... and Mojo just goes nuts every time I get food out. He'll start doing different tricks for me, without me even asking. LOL. "Is this right? How about this?"


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww what good girls!!!! They are too cute. I too love the nap/wake up tricks. Geddy knows nap as "bang". Sawyer on the other hand is like your Max... sit, sit... SIT! Oh right... o'kay mom hahaha!!!! It was just too hard to train Sawyer with Geddy around, and it shows


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Today's Mojo's half birthday, so he got LOTS of cheese today! I have a BLAST with them... they are so much fun. Usually Max acts as crazy as Mojo, but when the camera comes out she just likes to smile all calmly. I love how Mojo just goes NUTS in the background when I'm trying to get her to do a trick... "I KNOW HOW TO DO IT, MA... I KNOW! I KNOW! WATCH ME! I CAN DO IT!! LOOK AT THIS TRICK!"


This is great!!!!!! I was actually eating some cheese while watching this and looked over to the side and Jules was sitting/standing/sitting/standing.

It's funny when I play with my two like this. Jazz will be 5 soon. Jules will be 2.

Jules is the one I have done the training with and taught all the tricks and when working with him, Jazz will be in the background doing what Mojo does.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know what my favorite part of that video was. Honestly, it's a toss-up between you and the dogs. They are great and you are so funny! Mojo was cracking me up with his "fool-proof" nap trick! Looks like that's his back-up when nothing else is working. LMBO!


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Great video. They are both so loving and happy! As for the blue video... if you really want to know i can give you several reasons if you really want too


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww thanks for the nice compliments everyone! I was watching it again and I don't want it to look like I favor Mojo. It's just Maxie goes all shy when I bring the camera out! Not really shy... just... like she's embarrassed to do anything unladylike. LOL. LSjd;ljsd.




Coopers Daddy said:


> Great video. They are both so loving and happy! As for the blue video... if you really want to know i can give you several reasons if you really want too


Really!? That would be great, thanks!! I figured it was the camera... it's not an expensive one. LOL. It works though, so that's all that REALLY matters to me.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I really liked your video, Max and Mojo are so cool. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Really!? That would be great, thanks!! I figured it was the camera... it's not an expensive one. LOL. It works though, so that's all that REALLY matters to me.


 When your shooting dark backgrounds (the floor) The camera tries to set the white off the closest thing it can... Ill bet it set the white off your babies, throwing things off. 

When you panned to the fridge the colors corrected themselves a little. Light is your best friend in the world


----------

